# Brilliant Speed Control!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Speed Control


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course in the States someone would swerve to avoid the hole and hit the car next to them and then sue everyone....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks alot like the streets in Keokuk all the time. They replaced the intersection in front of our house several years ago and made the water channels so deep that when a car goes across it at more than 20 mph they scrape the bottom. Have seen several cars send sparks flying when they speed across the intersection. It does let them know they should slow down!


----------

